

Ask HN: How profitable is windows app development? - Immortalin

I am sick of trying to develop for android due to the the unnecessary complexity and verbosity of the Java language. However, how profitable is app development for the windows store?
======
matheweis
Not mobile, so I'm not sure if it's the comparison you're looking for, but I
sell an app that has a nearly identical version for Windows and Mac. My
conversion rate for Mac users is nearly 10x that of Windows users.

------
dragonbonheur
Java is not the only language in which you can program for Android.

------
itl12
WP or Windows store? Both?

